# Sketchup Tutorials



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*Current videos posted on Fine Woodworking*

I wanted a way to share the Sketchup blog I've been doing at Fine Woodworking with my friends here at LJ. While I can't post the commentary because of contractual stuff with FWW (you should all subscibe anyway…it's a great resource) I can let you know when I've posted another video tutorial on brightcove.com. All you'll need to do is go to brightcove .com and either search for me…treefarmer…or sketchup…(there are lots of others there as well). You can also search woodworking for some other interesting tutorials

I'll also be happy to answer questions that folks have using Sketchup.

I do plan on continuing this blog here as well to answer any questions as best I can.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Current videos posted on Fine Woodworking*
> 
> I wanted a way to share the Sketchup blog I've been doing at Fine Woodworking with my friends here at LJ. While I can't post the commentary because of contractual stuff with FWW (you should all subscibe anyway…it's a great resource) I can let you know when I've posted another video tutorial on brightcove.com. All you'll need to do is go to brightcove .com and either search for me…treefarmer…or sketchup…(there are lots of others there as well). You can also search woodworking for some other interesting tutorials
> 
> ...


AWESOME!!! AWESOME!!! AWESOME!!! I love sketchup but I struggle with it. I can't wait to go there and look at those tutorials…why am I wasting time finishing typing this senten….......


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Current videos posted on Fine Woodworking*
> 
> I wanted a way to share the Sketchup blog I've been doing at Fine Woodworking with my friends here at LJ. While I can't post the commentary because of contractual stuff with FWW (you should all subscibe anyway…it's a great resource) I can let you know when I've posted another video tutorial on brightcove.com. All you'll need to do is go to brightcove .com and either search for me…treefarmer…or sketchup…(there are lots of others there as well). You can also search woodworking for some other interesting tutorials
> 
> ...


Lol….I thought all Festoolians could simply suck the knowledge from others ie; the Vulcan mind meld….


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Current videos posted on Fine Woodworking*
> 
> I wanted a way to share the Sketchup blog I've been doing at Fine Woodworking with my friends here at LJ. While I can't post the commentary because of contractual stuff with FWW (you should all subscibe anyway…it's a great resource) I can let you know when I've posted another video tutorial on brightcove.com. All you'll need to do is go to brightcove .com and either search for me…treefarmer…or sketchup…(there are lots of others there as well). You can also search woodworking for some other interesting tutorials
> 
> ...


Bob -

I like SketchUp as well. I am a subscriber to FFW online - do I just need to do an author search to find your tutorials?

Watch ou - I here Mot has a super power that allows him to reach out over the internet so that mind meld thing may not be a joke! LOL


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Current videos posted on Fine Woodworking*
> 
> I wanted a way to share the Sketchup blog I've been doing at Fine Woodworking with my friends here at LJ. While I can't post the commentary because of contractual stuff with FWW (you should all subscibe anyway…it's a great resource) I can let you know when I've posted another video tutorial on brightcove.com. All you'll need to do is go to brightcove .com and either search for me…treefarmer…or sketchup…(there are lots of others there as well). You can also search woodworking for some other interesting tutorials
> 
> ...


Oooo…foreshadowing…a drop in the pond of what is to come, buried in the comments of another topic…a riddle wrapped in an enigma! LOL…Bob, we can suck the knowledge from others, but we have to buy a systainer to put it in first! LOL…I have enjoyed what I have seen so far. Thanks for taking the time to do this!


----------



## UtahBob (Jun 1, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Current videos posted on Fine Woodworking*
> 
> I wanted a way to share the Sketchup blog I've been doing at Fine Woodworking with my friends here at LJ. While I can't post the commentary because of contractual stuff with FWW (you should all subscibe anyway…it's a great resource) I can let you know when I've posted another video tutorial on brightcove.com. All you'll need to do is go to brightcove .com and either search for me…treefarmer…or sketchup…(there are lots of others there as well). You can also search woodworking for some other interesting tutorials
> 
> ...


Bob
Thanks for your comments here and on FWW. I subscribe to FWW and the new Sketchup information there has been fantastic in helping me create plans. I would like to ask a general question here before I re-invent the wheel though…

Have you or anyone here ever seen a generic "drawer slide" component? I suppose that it seems like sacrilege to some, but I am planning a desk and credenza for my wife and I would love to be able to actually include the drawer slides in my exploded view to help her see exactly what she will be getting before I finalize the plans.

If I have to I suppose I can create the component, but since google and yahoo searches have proven fruitless I had to take a chance and ask here before I bite the bullet.

Again, your comments, advice, and expertise are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Current videos posted on Fine Woodworking*
> 
> I wanted a way to share the Sketchup blog I've been doing at Fine Woodworking with my friends here at LJ. While I can't post the commentary because of contractual stuff with FWW (you should all subscibe anyway…it's a great resource) I can let you know when I've posted another video tutorial on brightcove.com. All you'll need to do is go to brightcove .com and either search for me…treefarmer…or sketchup…(there are lots of others there as well). You can also search woodworking for some other interesting tutorials
> 
> ...


Hi Utah,

I haven't seen any. It's not the kind of thing you would normally see in a library of components unless the manufacturer has created them. You'll be seeing that happen (already started with many items) with almost everything. Most manufacturers already design in 3D. It would be simple for them to make a library available.

You might try the manufacturers website….you'll need exact dimensions anyway.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Current videos posted on Fine Woodworking*
> 
> I wanted a way to share the Sketchup blog I've been doing at Fine Woodworking with my friends here at LJ. While I can't post the commentary because of contractual stuff with FWW (you should all subscibe anyway…it's a great resource) I can let you know when I've posted another video tutorial on brightcove.com. All you'll need to do is go to brightcove .com and either search for me…treefarmer…or sketchup…(there are lots of others there as well). You can also search woodworking for some other interesting tutorials
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton, Bob. I learned something about healing after intersecting. I was fighting with that on one of my sketches and now I can just get it whipped out. Wonderful!


----------



## beawoodwrkr (Nov 1, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Current videos posted on Fine Woodworking*
> 
> I wanted a way to share the Sketchup blog I've been doing at Fine Woodworking with my friends here at LJ. While I can't post the commentary because of contractual stuff with FWW (you should all subscibe anyway…it's a great resource) I can let you know when I've posted another video tutorial on brightcove.com. All you'll need to do is go to brightcove .com and either search for me…treefarmer…or sketchup…(there are lots of others there as well). You can also search woodworking for some other interesting tutorials
> 
> ...


Bob, I am not a subscriber to brightcove and when I go to the sight, I get lost! Can you point me to where exactly I look on there for your posts? Thanks and the sketchup videos I have seen are a great help!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Current videos posted on Fine Woodworking*
> 
> I wanted a way to share the Sketchup blog I've been doing at Fine Woodworking with my friends here at LJ. While I can't post the commentary because of contractual stuff with FWW (you should all subscibe anyway…it's a great resource) I can let you know when I've posted another video tutorial on brightcove.com. All you'll need to do is go to brightcove .com and either search for me…treefarmer…or sketchup…(there are lots of others there as well). You can also search woodworking for some other interesting tutorials
> 
> ...


Sorry but the brightcove site no longer is live as a free site. I'll post them on youtube sometime soon. My name on youtube is Capesup


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

Treefarmer said:


> *Current videos posted on Fine Woodworking*
> 
> I wanted a way to share the Sketchup blog I've been doing at Fine Woodworking with my friends here at LJ. While I can't post the commentary because of contractual stuff with FWW (you should all subscibe anyway…it's a great resource) I can let you know when I've posted another video tutorial on brightcove.com. All you'll need to do is go to brightcove .com and either search for me…treefarmer…or sketchup…(there are lots of others there as well). You can also search woodworking for some other interesting tutorials
> 
> ...


Bob, my friend, 
Please do us left coasters a favor and observe the following . . .
"Drawing" as you will note from the spelling has only one "R" 
"Start" HAS an "R" 
Drawing not "DRaaaaaRRRRRRRRRRRRRng" 
Start not "Stot" 
I friggin stottid this drawerng in free dee . . .

Also, it is not o.k. to add an "R" to any word ending in an "A". It's AreA not areaR, ideA not ideaR. . .
this will save a lot of confusion in the areaner or understandering(er)

regards,
henry higgins
elocutionist


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Current videos posted on Fine Woodworking*
> 
> I wanted a way to share the Sketchup blog I've been doing at Fine Woodworking with my friends here at LJ. While I can't post the commentary because of contractual stuff with FWW (you should all subscibe anyway…it's a great resource) I can let you know when I've posted another video tutorial on brightcove.com. All you'll need to do is go to brightcove .com and either search for me…treefarmer…or sketchup…(there are lots of others there as well). You can also search woodworking for some other interesting tutorials
> 
> ...


LOl…I've heard that before at times. I lived in Calif. for a short time in the 70's and heard no end of comments. In our defense the country did begin its path to independance here on the right (as in correct) coast so all others should follow our lead.

My brother tells a funny story of while he was in the Navy. A close friend of his was from Tennessee with his own version of an accent. One day they were discussing the difficulty they were have communicating. My brother says (in his best Boston accent)

Brother: What we need is a translatah!
Friend: A whuuuut?
Brother: A translatah!
Friend: A whuuuut?
Brother: Nevahmind!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Current videos posted on Fine Woodworking*
> 
> I wanted a way to share the Sketchup blog I've been doing at Fine Woodworking with my friends here at LJ. While I can't post the commentary because of contractual stuff with FWW (you should all subscibe anyway…it's a great resource) I can let you know when I've posted another video tutorial on brightcove.com. All you'll need to do is go to brightcove .com and either search for me…treefarmer…or sketchup…(there are lots of others there as well). You can also search woodworking for some other interesting tutorials
> 
> ...


and Americans make fun of Canadians when they say "about" .. lol


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

Treefarmer said:


> *Current videos posted on Fine Woodworking*
> 
> I wanted a way to share the Sketchup blog I've been doing at Fine Woodworking with my friends here at LJ. While I can't post the commentary because of contractual stuff with FWW (you should all subscibe anyway…it's a great resource) I can let you know when I've posted another video tutorial on brightcove.com. All you'll need to do is go to brightcove .com and either search for me…treefarmer…or sketchup…(there are lots of others there as well). You can also search woodworking for some other interesting tutorials
> 
> ...


yes MsD, here in Cali "about" is worn on "afoot"


----------



## TheCaver (Nov 21, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Current videos posted on Fine Woodworking*
> 
> I wanted a way to share the Sketchup blog I've been doing at Fine Woodworking with my friends here at LJ. While I can't post the commentary because of contractual stuff with FWW (you should all subscibe anyway…it's a great resource) I can let you know when I've posted another video tutorial on brightcove.com. All you'll need to do is go to brightcove .com and either search for me…treefarmer…or sketchup…(there are lots of others there as well). You can also search woodworking for some other interesting tutorials
> 
> ...


I cant count how many things I've learned from your vids…..Great job!

JC


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Current videos posted on Fine Woodworking*
> 
> I wanted a way to share the Sketchup blog I've been doing at Fine Woodworking with my friends here at LJ. While I can't post the commentary because of contractual stuff with FWW (you should all subscibe anyway…it's a great resource) I can let you know when I've posted another video tutorial on brightcove.com. All you'll need to do is go to brightcove .com and either search for me…treefarmer…or sketchup…(there are lots of others there as well). You can also search woodworking for some other interesting tutorials
> 
> ...


haha grumpy!! 

that's funny, "eh"


----------



## scotty47 (Jun 27, 2009)

Treefarmer said:


> *Current videos posted on Fine Woodworking*
> 
> I wanted a way to share the Sketchup blog I've been doing at Fine Woodworking with my friends here at LJ. While I can't post the commentary because of contractual stuff with FWW (you should all subscibe anyway…it's a great resource) I can let you know when I've posted another video tutorial on brightcove.com. All you'll need to do is go to brightcove .com and either search for me…treefarmer…or sketchup…(there are lots of others there as well). You can also search woodworking for some other interesting tutorials
> 
> ...


Any idea why I cant see these videos, have they been removed….......scotty


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Treefarmer said:


> *Current videos posted on Fine Woodworking*
> 
> I wanted a way to share the Sketchup blog I've been doing at Fine Woodworking with my friends here at LJ. While I can't post the commentary because of contractual stuff with FWW (you should all subscibe anyway…it's a great resource) I can let you know when I've posted another video tutorial on brightcove.com. All you'll need to do is go to brightcove .com and either search for me…treefarmer…or sketchup…(there are lots of others there as well). You can also search woodworking for some other interesting tutorials
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*About time I started doing these!*

OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.

I have a few tutorials on my to do list but I need some more suggestions. Any issues or concepts you would like illustrated?

Ellipses in Sketchup…..DOH! I forgot the CSS intro.
http://www.brightcove.com/playerswf

Mortise and Tenon from scratch
http://www.brightcove.com/playerswf

Oh well…can't sleep…might as well do another.

Natural Edge Slab
http://www.brightcove.com/playerswf


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


yippeee.. here we go 

well done. I'll have to watch it again (and again) 
Thanks!!!


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob!!!!!!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


Fantastic Bob.
I have had sketch up on my PC since it was offer by Google and never used it.
These tutorial have re-inspired me. 
Great job!
Thanks very much.

Bob


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


Pay not attention to the man behind the curtain! LOL

This is great to have, Bob! I've never done the intersect thing. What a time saver. Does it have to be used with components or groups? I'm guessing it wouldn't work otherwise.


----------



## hpm67 (Jul 27, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tutorials. I love to learn new techniques in Sketchup. Have you ever seen these podcasts?

http://www.go-2-school.com/podcasts


----------



## Lip (Apr 25, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


The Google Sketchup tutorial videos are great … even some of the older ones I've found … that's where I got my feet wet … and I work with the program ever day … even if it's covering a technique I'm already familiar with … seeing how someone else uses this program always seems to get the wheels turning in a new direction … but I have to say Bob, I'm very impressed to see this tutorial for woodworkers … couldn't have done a better job myself … and look forward to seeing more.

Might be more trouble than it's worth … but it never crossed my mind to try to import that slab I've got into Sketchup and play with it … until now of course.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


Great Bob!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


Thanks all….about time I got to it.

Jeff…yes you need to use components or groups. Otherwise everything gets stuck together. I make components of almost everything as I go along. It's the key to keeping control.

Mike…thanks for posting the link. I was there ages ago and they only had a few. Looks like a good list now.
Lots of great resources for Sketchup out there now.
The 1st place to go is the Sketchup website itself for the basic tutorials.
http://www.sketchup.com/?section=training 
Click on video or self paced tutorials. You'll also see a sidebar that list other resources for learning and using the software (bonus packs, users guide,...etc.)
Here are a few of the 3rd party resources that I know of. Some are better than others. If you folks know of others lets start sharing them.
http://www.suwiki.org/suwiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
http://www.sketchucation.com/
http://www.smustard.com/
http://www.caddtutorialsonline.com/sketchup-tutorials.html

Lips…I know what you mean. I picked up Sketchup right away but it was all the tutorials that are out there that made learning easy. I'm always finding new ways to use it. hehe…that was going to be my next suggestion to Mark (he asked about the slab) Take a picture of the actual slab and you can make your model with the actual grain.


----------



## Dano (May 12, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


Bob, thank you and keep on doing it. You did in just a few minutes what took me hours to do on the mortise and tenon joints.

What are you using to make the tutorials?


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan,

I'm using Snagit. Great capture utility, allows for captures with audio, has editing capabilities for adding comments to screen shots. Good stuff.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


Great job Bob!

For those looking to layout their shop, here is a guy that has alreays created all the most common
shop tools. Table saws both cabinet and contractors, band saw, dust collector etc. etc…

http://yda-online.com/shopmodels.htm

He did a really great job.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


That is a great resource Gary. It used to be on the Sketchup components download page as well but I don't see it there anymore. http://sketchup.google.com/bonuspacks.html

I did this layout of my dream shop (...sigh….someday) using it. Great time saver. BTW…the timbers you see in this are part of the construction components bonus pack.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


Gary. How did you know I was going to use SU to start working on some new shop layout ideas…. ;-)

Thanks a ton for posting a link to those components! I was all ready to work in 2D. No chance of that now.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!

I will have to study this a bit and give it a try in the next few days!


----------



## EagleLakeWoodworking (Apr 11, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


Thanks for putting the time into this Bob. It's nice to learn the right way to work with sketchup from a fellow woodworker's perspective.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


This is great! I bet I can figure out how to get more room in my shop… ;^D


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


thanks for all this - I've been struggling the few times I've tried to tackle it on my own.

I trust your using the pro version, otherwise there are some toolbars I just can't seem to locate.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


Scott - The learning curve can be steep. When I 1st started I was frustrated and making a lot of funny mistakes because the interface is so different. The stickiness and inferencing are very powerful but can be a killer as well.

I am using the pro version. I keep meaning to download the free version for my other computer and limting myself to using it for tutorials since it will be what most are running.


----------



## shapeshifter (Aug 31, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


i've finally installed the free version i downloaded way back in july when ted told me about sketchup some time after he had used it to design the new school they are opening in a couple of weeks. funny thing is it took these tutorials of yours, bob, to motivate me to install it. now i am going through that steep learning curve as i struggle through putting that paddle floating around in my brain into a digital work space. it's a great exercise. thanks for pushing me to that edge so that i could dive right in.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Ted is quite a guy. Glad you're jumping in…..speaking of jumping in….I'm am absolutely hooked on SUP….I need to go get a wetsuit to extend the season. I don't think I'm quite crazy enough to be one of the winter surfers but who knows…..it would be cool to surf on my birthday in late January.

One limitation of Sketchup is organic shapes. It can be done but it tends to be arduous. You'll especially want to experiment with the follow me tool. I used it for my paddle design study primarily for visualization of the laminations. I actually do more freehand sketching when I'm experimenting with organic shapes. Organic shapes are even more difficult to edit in Sketchup. Once I have the idea worked out I transfer it to Sketchup for detailed design.


----------



## Keni (Oct 7, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


I too have had Sketchup on my pc for a long time and I would really like to use it more. I currently do everything in CAD Pro 4. I'm good at it because I have 3 years of time invested in it. I think the hardest thing for me will be getting adjusted to the 3D tools vs. 2D tools. My biggest frustration is knowing what I want to do and not knowing how to do it mainly because I don't know what the technical term is for the action! I really found your video's very helpful and inspiring. Please continue to provide more tips when you can

Ken


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob. For those of us on the steep side of the Sketchup learning curve this helps a lot. I have been through Aidan Chopra book and the on line tutorials. This adds another resource that will help me through this challenge. From the other posts above it looks as if I am not alone in struggling initially with the software.

Thanks a great deal.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


O.K. I feel like one of the people applauding the emporer (who had no clothes). I don't see anything but white space. What am I missing?


----------



## dasadler (Jan 11, 2009)

Treefarmer said:


> *About time I started doing these!*
> 
> OK…I'm finally starting to produce some content for this. The first a simple tutorial on creating ellipses and another a simplified mortise and tenon joint.
> 
> ...


Why have all the videos dissappeared? I can't see them in IE or Firefox. Is there another link to them?


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*Natural slab revisited*

In the previous post I created a natural edge slab using some existing wood grains and a bark texture I had edited in Photoshop. This time we'll create a representation of a real slab of cedar that I have.

1st…I took some photos of the slab grain and bark and edited them in Photoshop to crop out any extra.

Slab Grain


Bark


Here's how to use them in Sketchup
http://www.brightcove.com/playerswf


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Natural slab revisited*
> 
> In the previous post I created a natural edge slab using some existing wood grains and a bark texture I had edited in Photoshop. This time we'll create a representation of a real slab of cedar that I have.
> 
> ...


I just stumbled on this. I have been fooling around with SketchUp. This'll help a lot. Thanks


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Natural slab revisited*
> 
> In the previous post I created a natural edge slab using some existing wood grains and a bark texture I had edited in Photoshop. This time we'll create a representation of a real slab of cedar that I have.
> 
> ...


Just great, Bob! This is one of the major problems I've had with sketchup in trying to visualize my purple mock-up. Thanks!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Natural slab revisited*
> 
> In the previous post I created a natural edge slab using some existing wood grains and a bark texture I had edited in Photoshop. This time we'll create a representation of a real slab of cedar that I have.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob for the tutorials. I'm trying to figure out this SketchUp program, a lot of power for a dummy like me to master. If you get the chance, would you do a little tutorial on building a small box, say with box joints?


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Natural slab revisited*
> 
> In the previous post I created a natural edge slab using some existing wood grains and a bark texture I had edited in Photoshop. This time we'll create a representation of a real slab of cedar that I have.
> 
> ...


Tom….Purple mockup?

Bill….You can find a box joint tutorial and others that I did previously for FWW at brightcove.com.
http://www.brightcove.com/search.jsp?query=treefarmer it will be on the second page. You can also find them in the knots forum at FWW or the design,click, build blog.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Natural slab revisited*
> 
> In the previous post I created a natural edge slab using some existing wood grains and a bark texture I had edited in Photoshop. This time we'll create a representation of a real slab of cedar that I have.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the continuation Bob. I like these small bites. I've found that I can watch them right before I go to work in the morning and let my brain soak it up. Then when I review them a 2nd time, they are easy to remember.


----------



## Lip (Apr 25, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Natural slab revisited*
> 
> In the previous post I created a natural edge slab using some existing wood grains and a bark texture I had edited in Photoshop. This time we'll create a representation of a real slab of cedar that I have.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob … nicely done!


----------



## Aubster (May 16, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Natural slab revisited*
> 
> In the previous post I created a natural edge slab using some existing wood grains and a bark texture I had edited in Photoshop. This time we'll create a representation of a real slab of cedar that I have.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Bob, this helps a loads. I love using skecthup, and these tutorials are teaching me the thing I did not think it could do, but wished it could. Now I know how. I will be designing my next project soon, so expect a lot of questions from me.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*Basic Settings*

I thought it would make sense to share how I have Sketchup setup for woodworking. The basic settings make a difference in how Sketchup works for different purposes.

One caveat…I use Sketchup Pro…the free version may not have all these settings. I think it does but I'm not positive. I'll be installing the free version on my other computer shortly so I can check these things.

There are two areas where you will likely want to make changes. The *Preferences* window and The *Model Info *window.

First *Preferences*.


You'll want to set the *Template* that Sketchup uses for its default drawing setup


You'll also want to make sure your *General *settings are something like this. These are personal preferences that work well for me. I don't remember if I edited this or if these are the default.


You can also set the *Shortcut* keys in the preferences. I have all the basic editing commands shortcut, for example to make a component I simply press the c key, g for group, s for scale, etc… Click on the command on the left, then enter the shortcut key in the *Add Shortcut* box, click the *+* sign to asign it.


Other settings are edited in *Model Info*


I set my units to make sense for the precision I need…adjust as necessary.


I set my Location to the closest place listed. You can also give exact lat/lon in the custom location. These settings are used when you turn shadows on. Useful for siting landscaping features for shade studies and such.


These are the basic settings that you will want to set 1st. You'll notice that there are a number of other settings that can be adjusted. We can get into those later. I can answer any specific questions you may have about them if you need to know now.

One other thing that many of you that are just starting with Sketchup will find helpful is the Instructor. It gives context sensitive help in the form of mini animations based on the tool you have selected. Wish they had it when I was just starting.


Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Basic Settings*
> 
> I thought it would make sense to share how I have Sketchup setup for woodworking. The basic settings make a difference in how Sketchup works for different purposes.
> 
> ...


Cool piece of information on the geo location. Shadows based on your relative position in the galaxy… nifty.

For the angle snapping, is the 15deg setting for snapping to an existing piece of geometry that is withing 15deg of whatever you are doing. Or is it for rotations?


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Basic Settings*
> 
> I thought it would make sense to share how I have Sketchup setup for woodworking. The basic settings make a difference in how Sketchup works for different purposes.
> 
> ...


The shadow tool is fun to play with. I have my lanscaping plan exactly placed lat/long and elevation. If I add a tree or structure I can see exactly how it's shadow will be cast for a given date/time. Not usually critical for me but I've used it for shadow and light studies on proposed buildings where it was important. One project I placed skylights in a facility based on equipment layouts internally and was able to maximize natural lighting at workstations during working hours.

The angle snapping is used for the rotation tool. It will snap to the increment set when it gets close. You can always type in the exact degrees as well.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Basic Settings*
> 
> I thought it would make sense to share how I have Sketchup setup for woodworking. The basic settings make a difference in how Sketchup works for different purposes.
> 
> ...


Cool. I can see how the exact shadow visualization would be great for all sorts of things. Thanks on the snap clarification too.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Basic Settings*
> 
> I thought it would make sense to share how I have Sketchup setup for woodworking. The basic settings make a difference in how Sketchup works for different purposes.
> 
> ...


excellent addition to your tutorial series

hmmm landscaping…


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Basic Settings*
> 
> I thought it would make sense to share how I have Sketchup setup for woodworking. The basic settings make a difference in how Sketchup works for different purposes.
> 
> ...


Oh now that's a winner, Bob. That has been one of the things that trips me up about Sketchup. I can do a fair amount with it, but I never really had a good handle on setting it up to make my life easier. Thanks, bro!


----------



## Dano (May 12, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Basic Settings*
> 
> I thought it would make sense to share how I have Sketchup setup for woodworking. The basic settings make a difference in how Sketchup works for different purposes.
> 
> ...


Bob,

What is the square supposed to do for us in the last picture? I have it on each new drawing and always delete it.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Basic Settings*
> 
> I thought it would make sense to share how I have Sketchup setup for woodworking. The basic settings make a difference in how Sketchup works for different purposes.
> 
> ...


NP Jeff…any other ideas or issues?

Hehe Deb….yes landscaping….one of the 1st things I did was to put my yard into Sketchup. How's the pond coming?

LOL…I had to look twice before I realized it was you Tom. Darth and Spid on vacation?

Dan….The square is just an indication that you are in the woodworking template. I always delete it too.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Basic Settings*
> 
> I thought it would make sense to share how I have Sketchup setup for woodworking. The basic settings make a difference in how Sketchup works for different purposes.
> 
> ...


pond is … well… still an idea. It looks like we are going to have to find a fish tank for our little fish for the winter and dig the hole in the spring.

We're having a big shindig in a month (my Mom's 80th b-day) and I'd like to make some paths in my backyard similar to what you have. I figure that if I make one path per year that it will get done before I'm .. well.. older!


----------



## scotty47 (Jun 27, 2009)

Treefarmer said:


> *Basic Settings*
> 
> I thought it would make sense to share how I have Sketchup setup for woodworking. The basic settings make a difference in how Sketchup works for different purposes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your tutorials, I am interested in drawing base and upper cabinets, do you have a tutorial for that.
I am starting by changing the setting for woodworking and am lost already " I cannot find the change setting to Inches (woodworking)- 3D" in windows> preferences.
A really good start, Thanks for all the help …........drummond


----------



## scotty47 (Jun 27, 2009)

Treefarmer said:


> *Basic Settings*
> 
> I thought it would make sense to share how I have Sketchup setup for woodworking. The basic settings make a difference in how Sketchup works for different purposes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your help Dave….....................scotty


----------



## scotty47 (Jun 27, 2009)

Treefarmer said:


> *Basic Settings*
> 
> I thought it would make sense to share how I have Sketchup setup for woodworking. The basic settings make a difference in how Sketchup works for different purposes.
> 
> ...


I just want to say That dave totally went 110% to help me learn how to build the cabinets that I work with at my place of employment, this is one fantastic man, you are blessed to have him as a member here. Thanks Dave, its now up to me to keep working to perfect what you taught me….....scotty


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*Fall Challenge Tutorial*

A quick tutorial to get you all started. Very basic…..very unedited. Sorry I don't have much time these days so I had to do this quick…..and it shows.

http://www.brightcove.com/playerswf


----------



## shapeshifter (Aug 31, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Fall Challenge Tutorial*
> 
> A quick tutorial to get you all started. Very basic…..very unedited. Sorry I don't have much time these days so I had to do this quick…..and it shows.
> 
> http://www.brightcove.com/playerswf


very informative… well done!
now to check out 1 through 4 of these gems of knowledge.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Fall Challenge Tutorial*
> 
> A quick tutorial to get you all started. Very basic…..very unedited. Sorry I don't have much time these days so I had to do this quick…..and it shows.
> 
> http://www.brightcove.com/playerswf


Thanks for great tutorial, Bob. I've updated the Challenge Announcement and linked to this video.

... and lack of time - it doesn't show


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Fall Challenge Tutorial*
> 
> A quick tutorial to get you all started. Very basic…..very unedited. Sorry I don't have much time these days so I had to do this quick…..and it shows.
> 
> http://www.brightcove.com/playerswf


excellent… 
thanks for the continued help


----------



## CarverRog (Jan 31, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Fall Challenge Tutorial*
> 
> A quick tutorial to get you all started. Very basic…..very unedited. Sorry I don't have much time these days so I had to do this quick…..and it shows.
> 
> http://www.brightcove.com/playerswf


Super video! Thanks for helping this goofball.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Fall Challenge Tutorial*
> 
> A quick tutorial to get you all started. Very basic…..very unedited. Sorry I don't have much time these days so I had to do this quick…..and it shows.
> 
> http://www.brightcove.com/playerswf


Great toot Bob!
I'm ready to get started now.
Who can ship me some time? <g>

Bob


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Fall Challenge Tutorial*
> 
> A quick tutorial to get you all started. Very basic…..very unedited. Sorry I don't have much time these days so I had to do this quick…..and it shows.
> 
> http://www.brightcove.com/playerswf


Thanks, Bob!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *Fall Challenge Tutorial*
> 
> A quick tutorial to get you all started. Very basic…..very unedited. Sorry I don't have much time these days so I had to do this quick…..and it shows.
> 
> http://www.brightcove.com/playerswf


Just flip the hourglass over there Bob… voila! plenty of time to whip up some virtual sawdust!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Fall Challenge Tutorial*
> 
> A quick tutorial to get you all started. Very basic…..very unedited. Sorry I don't have much time these days so I had to do this quick…..and it shows.
> 
> http://www.brightcove.com/playerswf


Bob -

A much belated thanks for sharing your Sketch-Up skills. Wonderful tutorial series. I have also enjoyed your work on FWW.


----------



## TJJ (Jul 25, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Fall Challenge Tutorial*
> 
> A quick tutorial to get you all started. Very basic…..very unedited. Sorry I don't have much time these days so I had to do this quick…..and it shows.
> 
> http://www.brightcove.com/playerswf


Hi Bob,

When I open the post all I see is a square box underneath the text. Hovering over the box prompts with "Click to activate and use this control". When I click on it nothing happens.

Any ideas? It is the same on any of the tutoral posts.

Thank you,

TJ


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Fall Challenge Tutorial*
> 
> A quick tutorial to get you all started. Very basic…..very unedited. Sorry I don't have much time these days so I had to do this quick…..and it shows.
> 
> http://www.brightcove.com/playerswf


Hi TJ,

It sounds like you don't have the latest version of flash installed. You can install it here.
http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash

Let me know if this fixes it.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Fall Challenge Tutorial*
> 
> A quick tutorial to get you all started. Very basic…..very unedited. Sorry I don't have much time these days so I had to do this quick…..and it shows.
> 
> http://www.brightcove.com/playerswf


Bob, I've got a really annoying issue that I don't know how to deal with. I'm REALLY tired of racking my head on this. How do you 'skew' an object that has been extruded? Basically, I have an arch (created by using the follow me tool for a rectangle along an arc) that i have then rotated 20deg. The bottom (ends) of the arc were on the red axis and the rotation was around the red axis so that the arc begins to dip below the green axis. what I want to do is get the apex of the arc and the back edge parallel with the green axis again. In the shot below, the camera is looking at the green axis. Help!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Fall Challenge Tutorial*
> 
> A quick tutorial to get you all started. Very basic…..very unedited. Sorry I don't have much time these days so I had to do this quick…..and it shows.
> 
> http://www.brightcove.com/playerswf


Sketchup is a pain when it comes to anything the least bit organic. The solution is to think differently. Even then sometimes it hurts my head. Dan asked me a similar question awhile ago and for some reason I didn't think of this then. I'll just blame it on my head.

I think this is what you're looking for…
http://i197.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid197.photobucket.com/albums/aa317/stoneaxe/curvedlegs.flv


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Fall Challenge Tutorial*
> 
> A quick tutorial to get you all started. Very basic…..very unedited. Sorry I don't have much time these days so I had to do this quick…..and it shows.
> 
> http://www.brightcove.com/playerswf


YES! That's it! 
Never in a million years would I have thought of that solution. I just thought I was looking at this outside of the box. Ha!

You actually answered another question I had. The face-locking trick with the second cube will be quite helpful for other things than this task too. You're an LJ Treasure and thanks for going out of your way to share this solution.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Fall Challenge Tutorial*
> 
> A quick tutorial to get you all started. Very basic…..very unedited. Sorry I don't have much time these days so I had to do this quick…..and it shows.
> 
> http://www.brightcove.com/playerswf


Glad to help. I didn't mention it in the video but you need to hold down the shift key to lock the orientation of the protractor.


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *Fall Challenge Tutorial*
> 
> A quick tutorial to get you all started. Very basic…..very unedited. Sorry I don't have much time these days so I had to do this quick…..and it shows.
> 
> http://www.brightcove.com/playerswf


Bob, thanks for this string of instruction. You really helped me come to the "table". Had you not done these I would still be really lost, worse than I am. *Thank you!*


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

*4 new (old) tutorials*

I've added a few of the tutorials that were originally on FWW. The contractual obligations have been met so I can post them here now.

Let me know if there are any sketchup operations that you are having problems with and I'll create tutorials as I have time.

Shaker Knob

http://i197.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid197.photobucket.com/albums/aa317/stoneaxe/shakerknob.flv

Associative dimensioning

http://i197.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid197.photobucket.com/albums/aa317/stoneaxe/chairleg-associative-dimensions.flv

Cabriolet leg

http://i197.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid197.photobucket.com/albums/aa317/stoneaxe/cabriolet.flv

Boxjoint

http://i197.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid197.photobucket.com/albums/aa317/stoneaxe/boxjoint.flv


----------



## woodup (Aug 9, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *4 new (old) tutorials*
> 
> I've added a few of the tutorials that were originally on FWW. The contractual obligations have been met so I can post them here now.
> 
> ...


Very nice information on the tutorials. I've been playing with sketchup and you make it look very easy. I will have to practice to get half as smooth. Thanks for illustrating some of the features. I didn't know about taking lines out of a piece.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *4 new (old) tutorials*
> 
> I've added a few of the tutorials that were originally on FWW. The contractual obligations have been met so I can post them here now.
> 
> ...


Very nice! Thanks.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *4 new (old) tutorials*
> 
> I've added a few of the tutorials that were originally on FWW. The contractual obligations have been met so I can post them here now.
> 
> ...


I can make a part and make it a component. I can make another part, and make it a component, too. I cannot for the life of me bring them together the way I want them to mate. Any help on that?


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Treefarmer said:


> *4 new (old) tutorials*
> 
> I've added a few of the tutorials that were originally on FWW. The contractual obligations have been met so I can post them here now.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob;
--really good to hear from you and see you posting!
How's the weather treating you down their in Mass….? I still haven't forgotten about the 'old growth' down your way, it's just been kinda hard getting around in the 'feet's of snow this winter.

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *4 new (old) tutorials*
> 
> I've added a few of the tutorials that were originally on FWW. The contractual obligations have been met so I can post them here now.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your Sjetchup expertise with everyone Bob. I have been following you work on FWW. Thanks again.
Bruce


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *4 new (old) tutorials*
> 
> I've added a few of the tutorials that were originally on FWW. The contractual obligations have been met so I can post them here now.
> 
> ...


These are great tutorials Bob…everyone on here that struggles with understanding the basics of Sketchup should watch these!

Rikkor, what exactly or should I say how exactly are you wanting the two components to meet? Some kind of joinery? You should be able to create two groups..or components and just pick one and use the auto snap to connect it to the other component. Can you post a screen shot of what your trying to do?


----------



## pyromedic602 (Feb 20, 2008)

Treefarmer said:


> *4 new (old) tutorials*
> 
> I've added a few of the tutorials that were originally on FWW. The contractual obligations have been met so I can post them here now.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information and making it look so easy. I had given up on sketchup because I could not make much more than a box. You have motivated me to get it back "out" and try again. thank you.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Treefarmer said:


> *4 new (old) tutorials*
> 
> I've added a few of the tutorials that were originally on FWW. The contractual obligations have been met so I can post them here now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob, very very helpful


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *4 new (old) tutorials*
> 
> I've added a few of the tutorials that were originally on FWW. The contractual obligations have been met so I can post them here now.
> 
> ...


You're tutorials have been very valuable to me in learning Skethcup. I originally saw them on FWW and have used them in several projects I've done in Sketchup. Thanks!


----------



## romansfivefive (Jan 26, 2008)

Treefarmer said:


> *4 new (old) tutorials*
> 
> I've added a few of the tutorials that were originally on FWW. The contractual obligations have been met so I can post them here now.
> 
> ...


I think that is so cool I wish there was a course I could take.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *4 new (old) tutorials*
> 
> I've added a few of the tutorials that were originally on FWW. The contractual obligations have been met so I can post them here now.
> 
> ...


Again, let me know if there are specifics I can help with. Either questions to answer or a tutorial I might add.

They do have courses but they are somewhat expensive and I don't see many scheduled at the moment. 
http://www.sketchup.com/?sid=34

You might try local continuing education classes to see if they are doing some. I'm considering teaching one at our high school.

Don't forget the tutorials for sketchup at Sketchup.com
Video Tutorials
http://sketchup.google.com/vtutorials.html
Number 3 "Previous Sketchup 5 Videos" cover the basics

Self Paced Tutorials - actual models with scenes to walk through at your own pace.
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/cldetails?mid=36e1fa0d054a15eecc725c514c21d975&prevstart=0

Make sure you also look at the additional resources links on the right side of the page. Users Guide, Quick reference card…etc..


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Treefarmer said:


> *4 new (old) tutorials*
> 
> I've added a few of the tutorials that were originally on FWW. The contractual obligations have been met so I can post them here now.
> 
> ...


In tune with challenges, how would you go about creating and duplicating shelves and the joinery?


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *4 new (old) tutorials*
> 
> I've added a few of the tutorials that were originally on FWW. The contractual obligations have been met so I can post them here now.
> 
> ...


Hello sIKE,

It would depend somewhat on the joinery but the most common way would be to create the 1st shelf completely. The design intent for the shelf could be anything, a dado around the periphery, dowels, dovetails, whatever. Complete one shelf to its exact dimensions and then make a component of it. Move it into position and use the intersect with model approach to create the opposing joinery. Even easier would be to make all your copies and place them 1st and intersect them all at once. The joinery is a product of the intersection and all you need to do is either push/pull or remove the extraneous pieces. The box jpoint video above is a simplified version of the process.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Treefarmer said:


> *4 new (old) tutorials*
> 
> I've added a few of the tutorials that were originally on FWW. The contractual obligations have been met so I can post them here now.
> 
> ...


I'm just revisiting these, Bob. Thanks for posting them!

Tom


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Treefarmer said:


> *4 new (old) tutorials*
> 
> I've added a few of the tutorials that were originally on FWW. The contractual obligations have been met so I can post them here now.
> 
> ...


Just a funny thought - - -

Can you make this in your shop?
Can you draw it in SketchUp?


----------

